# Wood Mizer Lt 10 for 2K used? (comment's)



## qweesdraw (Feb 6, 2011)

Low hours the Briggs engine will go -EBAY
8 HP Kolher ready to roll. 
Mount it on a 22 car traier and go.
Comments welcome.
Mark


----------



## cowboyvet (Feb 6, 2011)

Not exactly sure what your saying. Do you have 2 engines for it and one is almost new with all for sale? The briggs will go ebay and the mill for sale private? Pics, age, condition, exact list of whats included all help if your trying to sell it.


----------



## qweesdraw (Feb 6, 2011)

Just looking for comments on the mill.
The Briggs has an hour meter on it .(that doesn't work)
The engine runs very good now.
I am not impressed with their engines at all.
Mark


----------



## mikeb1079 (Feb 6, 2011)

sounds like a decent price. are you buying or selling?


----------



## qweesdraw (Feb 6, 2011)

Buying


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Feb 7, 2011)

I've milled lumber with an LT10... Does it mill lumber? Yes... Is it best of it's class? No, but it will get the job done and it's better than some of the other low end bandmills out there.

As for B&S motors... It all depends on which one? Their cheapo motors are just that, like all the other brands. But, their top of the line motors are also just that, (top of the line) and as good as anyone elses top small gas motors.

Rob


----------



## qweesdraw (Feb 8, 2011)

As for an entry level mill it seems to be a fair price used.
I plan to put it on a trailer to mobile mill and take advantage of the Black Walnut beetle in this area.
As far as B&S engines i have had the absolute worst luck with them on the newer ones.
Mark


----------



## markpkelly (Mar 5, 2011)

*Woodmizer lt 10 sawmill*



qweesdraw said:


> Low hours the Briggs engine will go -EBAY
> 8 HP Kolher ready to roll.
> Mount it on a 22 car traier and go.
> Comments welcome.
> Mark


 
I have been looking for a lt 10 sawmill would you be willing to ship and what methods of payment do you take. thanks - mark


----------



## mtngun (Mar 5, 2011)

This is not a "FOR SALE" forum, the thread refers to a mill that was listed on ebay. 

Another hilarious thread. :msp_laugh:


----------



## nbramley (Mar 5, 2011)

You may want to look into the Woodland Mills hobby sawmill. 9.5 HP Kohler engine and 26" diameter log capacity for $2,799 new. 

Woodland Mills Portable Sawmill


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 5, 2011)

mtngun said:


> This is not a "FOR SALE" forum, the thread refers to a mill that was listed on ebay.
> 
> Another hilarious thread. :msp_laugh:


 
Have you noticed that it's always someones first post that is doing the purchasing?


Scott (strange things are happening in OZ) B


----------

